# Canine Christmas



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Some photos of Lucy and Katy's first Christmas! They had good fun, but were totally bouncing off the walls by the end of the day.






The dogs Christmas presents...

Dogs presents by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy won a Pedigree goodie bag by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy won a Pedigree goodie bag by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's coat from the Pedigree goodie bag by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's present by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy's toy by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's Jumbone by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy's Jumbone by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy's Jumbone by Niseag, on Flickr


A present from Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


A present from Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr#


More interested in wrapping paper by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy with her presents by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy in all the mess by Niseag, on Flickr


Katy with the Pedigree rope by Niseag, on Flickr

Then Freuchie came for a visit

Canine Choas by Niseag, on Flickr


Canine Choas by Niseag, on Flickr


Chaos by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Anymore presents for Lucy? by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy and Freuchie look for more presents by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Todd by Niseag, on Flickr


Mad puppy! by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy hunting for more presents by Niseag, on Flickr


Freuchie by Niseag, on Flickr


Lucy, Sophie and Katy by Niseag, on Flickr


Pedigree rope by Niseag, on Flickr


Bubble wrap by Niseag, on Flickr


Super Puppy! by Niseag, on Flickr


Super Puppy! by Niseag, on Flickr


18 week old Katy by Niseag, on Flickr

And Rigsy got a catnip mouse which she loved and is obsessed with...

Rigsy's catnip mousey by Niseag, on Flickr

While Lucky got Dreamies

Lucky likes Dreamies by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow cute pups! Such lovely dogs and pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like they had a good christmas some good / intresting pics


----------



## kent h (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy time..christmas babby..:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

Very sharp photos, and what great moments to capture .


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Thoroughly spoilt!

What lovely piccies!


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Lovely pics!


----------



## ukdogkennels (Jan 13, 2012)

Very lucky dogs I wonder if they really know about xmas!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ah bless them they look like they had loads of fun


----------

